# kita



## Qcumber

I'm not sure I understand this sentence.

1) *Ninong ba kita? [Nínong bá kitá.]*
= Are you my godfather?

Is it the synonym of:
2) *Ikáw bá'y nínong kó?*
= Are you my godfather?

Can _kitá_ be fronted?
3) *Kitá bá'y nínong?*
= Are you my godfather?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Q. The first sentence is grammatically sound.  The second is correct too but a bit irreverent.  The third is entirely wrong.  To correct the second one, it should be ''Kayo ba'y ninong ko?''


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> Hi Q. The first sentence is grammatically sound. The second is correct too but a bit irreverent. The third is entirely wrong. To correct the second one, it should be ''Kayo ba'y ninong ko?''


Hi, CJ. This is an interesting answer. Thanks a lot.
I suppose sentence (1) also lacks the proper reverence as it implies {ko + ka} not {ko + kayó}.

I found it is a webpage. Perhaps I should have replaced _nínong_ "godfather" by _kapatíd_ "sibling" to avoid the respect problem.

4) Kapatíd bá kitá? = Are you my sibling? 
So I suppose
5) Kitá bá'y kapatíd? = Are you my sibling? 
is ungrammatical like (3).


----------



## Cracker Jack

Yes you are absolutely right, Q.  I suggest you use kaklase (classmate) instead of kapatid to avoid issues of legitimacy, you know. LOL.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> Yes you are absolutely right, Q. I suggest you use kaklase (classmate) instead of kapatid to avoid issues of legitimacy, you know. LOL.


Oh, yes, I had forgotten how hairy things can be in this field.  
So:
1) Kakláse bá kitá? = Are you my classmate?
2) Hindî kó alám na kaklása kitá. = I didn't know you were my schoolmate.

I suddenly wonder whether these sentences aren't ambiguous. After all _kitá_ could be interpreted as "you and me". ... Perhaps not, because in that case _mag-_ would probably be added.

3) Magkakláse bá kitá? = Are we [you and me] classmates?
4) Hindî kó alám na magkakláse kitá. = I didn't know we [you and me] were classmates.

as opposed to the plural:

5) Magkakakláse bá táyo? = Are we [you pl. and me] classmates?
6) Hindî kó alám na magkakakláse táyo. = I didn't know we [you pl. and me] were classmates.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Qcumber said:


> Oh, yes, I had forgotten how hairy things can be in this field.
> So:
> 1) Kakláse bá kitá? = Are you my classmate?
> 2) Hindî kó alám na kaklása*e* kitá. = I didn't know you were my schoolmate.
> 
> I suddenly wonder whether these sentences aren't ambiguous. After all _kitá_ could be interpreted as "you and me". ... Perhaps not, because in that case _mag-_ would probably be added.
> 
> 3) Magkakláse bá kitá *tayo*? = Are we [you and me] classmates?
> 4) Hindî kó alám na magkakláse kitá *tayo*. = I didn't know we [you and me] were classmates.
> 
> as opposed to the plural:
> 
> 5) Magkakakláse bá táyo? = Are we [you pl. and me] classmates?
> 6) Hindî kó alám na magkakakláse táyo. = I didn't know we [you pl. and me] were classmates.


 
Hi Q.  I made some corrections.  Examples 3 and 4 should use tayo because ikaw at ako is deemed plural tayo.  Actually kita is a combination of ko ikaw.  However it sounds very weird that way.  Instead kita is used.


----------



## Qcumber

Cracker Jack said:


> Hi Q. I made some corrections. Examples 3 and 4 should use tayo because ikaw at ako is deemed plural tayo. Actually kita is a combination of ko ikaw. However it sounds very weird that way. Instead kita is used.


Well ... There are two "kitá" pronouns in Tagalog. The one replaces "kó + ikáw". The other is the alternative form for "katá" that means "you and me".

ang, nang, sa
kitá, nitá, kanitá
katá, natá, kanatá

From what you say 21st-century has lost its pronoun for the dual ... among other things.
This is not important for me because I mainly deal with classical Tagalog. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Slash8

> Well ... There are two "kitá" pronouns in Tagalog. The one replaces "kó + ikáw". The other is the alternative form for "katá" that means "you and me".
> 
> ang, nang, sa
> kitá, nitá, kanitá
> katá, natá, kanatá


 
I'm working in this language and I can't find any information about this classification. I've found that one in some Grammars:

3 dual forms:
Ang: katá
ng(nang): nitá
sa: kanitá
And "kita" is a portmanteau form that combines "ka" (ang) and "ko" (ng).

They say, however, that they archaic.

I'm really interested in Tagalog pronouns and I'd want to know about the use of "kitá". Thanks a lot.


----------

